# Questions on new 75 gallon tank



## iksnip (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am developing a new 75 gallon tank and have a couple of questions. The tank is going to be pretty standard consistenting of albino cory's and various tetra and such. Sometime in the future, don't know how yet as that is a different conversation, I am going to be converting it to a 50-55 gallon tank with about 20 gallons of surface area for some lizards. I am hoping to find a filter that can also, if partially above water when the time comes, create a waterfall effect. I was looking at some 55 g Fluval filters but was hoping for some good advice for filtation for the 75 gallon full tank. 

In terms of substrate, I am using a black plant friendly substrate (don't have the name of the brand in front of me), and was wondering how deep the substrate should be to support plant life. 

thanks

Ken


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

My depth is at about 1.5-2 inches right now and my plants are thriving! Good luck on the project!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The aquaclear 110/500 would work well enough for that purpose, not sure about the newer fluval line, never used them.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

aWell if you want a filter that can make a water fall effect then why not look into whisper filters?http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Whisper-10-30i-PowerFilter-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291763 This is the one i have but the one in the next link is the biggest they make i think, Idk. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaculture-Aqua-Tech-20-to-40-gal-Power-Filter-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/26986501 IF YOU CAN GET IT UP HIGH ENOUGH THEN IT WILL MAKE A NICE WATER FALL. Oops my caps lock was on, sorry.


----------

